# YEA, RESULTS: Skeeter Pee Places finally!!!!



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Entered the last fair of the season. My results are as follows:

*First Place:*
Strawberry Rhubarb
Isabella
Mystic Sky
Winter Bliss

*Second Place:*
White Cranberry
Skeeter Pee!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! 

Cant wait to have some contest-worthy wines myself


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Dan's the MAN! Congrats on a successful showing!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Dan's the MAN! Congrats on a successful showing!



Need pics with the ribbon for your site now.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats! That is cool.
Was this like a county fair? I can remember ours having all kind of cooking contests and judging but can never remember any wine there.
But what the heck am I thinking,, 
I can't remember the last time I was a the county fair.. 
Had to be when my daughters were showing their dairy goats.
Oh God, it's been that long.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 16, 2010)

congrats dan! that sounds awesome and fun!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Congrats! That is cool.
> Was this like a county fair? I can remember ours having all kind of cooking contests and judging but can never remember any wine there.
> But what the heck am I thinking,,
> I can't remember the last time I was a the county fair..
> ...



Yes this was a county fair. I enjoy going to them and decided to enter three of them this year. There were a few others but how much wine do you want to give up. Its nice to see what the judges have to say.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 16, 2010)

Again, Congrats!! 

What are you going to do with all of your medals?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot to tell you before Dan, Congratulations.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 16, 2010)

Will you be entering your Jalepano Pepper wine next year?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2010)

Dan was it from a slurry or straight yeast? Congrats!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 17, 2010)

YES, YES. Send me a pic with all the juicy details and I'll try to talk my other half into uploading them to the website. You can get my e-mail address on the SP website.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 17, 2010)

well done young Daniel!

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Again, Congrats!!
> 
> What are you going to do with all of your medals?



Just ribbons. I have a library of each wine I have made so I will attach the ribbon to the corresponding bottle. I did end up with a check also though for $42.00.



ffemt128 said:


> Will you be entering your Jalepano Pepper wine next year?



Do bears %$%6 in the woods? Yes


djrockinsteve said:


> Dan was it from a slurry or straight yeast? Congrats!



Slurry. I like to flavor at the end though. Blended with my Cranberry Wine.



Minnesotamaker said:


> YES, YES. Send me a pic with all the juicy details and I'll try to talk my other half into uploading them to the website. You can get my e-mail address on the SP website.



Lon, I will follow through. Thanks

And thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

St Allie said:


> well done young Daniel!
> 
> Allie



WOW you sure know how to talk to this old man. LOL Thanks Allie, we sure do miss you. Thanks for stopping in. I hope things are getting better with the work/life balance.


----------

